# IMAP Setting for IndiatimesMail



## Ironman (Jul 6, 2012)

What is the IMAP Setting for Indiatimes Mail
Indiatimes Mail


----------



## dude_gamer (Jul 6, 2012)

Firstly it is important to distinguish the difference between POP and IMAP.

*POP*: POP email is your conventional email account provided by other ISP's, where all your email is downloaded off the server onto your PC.

*IMAP*:All IMAP email is always stored on the server, but it allows you to temporarily download emails to view on any PC. When you are finished with reading your mail, the server logs you off and the mail is left on the server for next time.

Steps to Setup IMAP Email Account


----------



## Ironman (Jul 9, 2012)

hirenjp said:


> Firstly it is important to distinguish the difference between POP and IMAP.
> 
> *POP*: POP email is your conventional email account provided by other ISP's, where all your email is downloaded off the server onto your PC.
> 
> ...



yes i know the difference , but i dont know the server name and port number for indiatimes imap


----------



## dude_gamer (Jul 9, 2012)

problem solved or not?
If not, Which client are you using?


----------



## Ironman (Jul 10, 2012)

hirenjp said:


> problem solved or not?
> If not, Which client are you using?



Is my question too hard to understand ?

just like the IMPA Setting for Gmail is listed here
Set up IMAP in other mail clients - Gmail Help

I want the IMAP Settings for Indiatimesmail . thats all


----------

